# Benelux Open 2008 16,17 feb



## Ton (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi All 

Me and Ron will organize a competion in the Netherlands see BeneluxOpen2008

The cost is alll in !!! stay and diner etc in a youth hostel near 'sHertogenbosch and Eindhoven

Hope to see you all 

Ton

p.s you arrive at 15 feb , friday


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2008)

This will be fun.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 16, 2008)

So many good competitions coming up so far away from me :-(


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, that sounds awesome . I wonder what the time limit for multi bld is?

/edit: forget about it, i'm blind :/.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2008)

tim said:


> /edit: forget about it, i'm blind :/.



No wonder you're so good at BLD.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally, my first competition on my birthday (16th).
Hopefully this will make me do incredible achievements.
And not too far either.


----------



## Erik (Jan 16, 2008)

This'll be great!!! 6 competitions that weekend, benelux open AND Tobias' birthday!


----------



## Rama (Jan 16, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Finally, my first competition on my birthday (16th).
> Hopefully this will make me do incredible achievements.
> And not too far either.



Birthday gift: 1st place 3x3x3 speed in the finals and a sub 9 scramble.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 16, 2008)

Rama said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, my first competition on my birthday (16th).
> ...



Hehe, I'd like to see the scramble which gives ME a sub-9 solve.
But he, that's what miracles are for.


----------



## adragast (Jan 17, 2008)

too bad, I will be in the Trondheim open ... (why everything needs to be at the same time... ).


----------



## KConny (Jan 19, 2008)

This looks interesting. How long does it take to go from Amsterdam to Sint Michielsgestel and about how much will it cost?

I just found tickets for 1 kr from "Stockholm" to Eindhoven.  Perharps you'll see me, Gunnar and Kåre there.


----------



## Erik (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes best is to go to www.ryanair.com and book to Eindhoven airport. I can go to Eindhoven airport on Friday by train to collect you guys, but I don't have a car  (the venue is a *** to get to if you don't have a car it says: train->walk 6 min->bus->walk 25 min!


----------



## KConny (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice. Yes, we looked at Ryan Air and is almost 100% sure we will go. Just gotta check with my school.


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> Yes best is to go to www.ryanair.com and book to Eindhoven airport. I can go to Eindhoven airport on Friday by train to collect you guys, but I don't have a car  (the venue is a *** to get to if you don't have a car it says: train->walk 6 min->bus->*walk 25 min!*



Lol? A 25 minute walk isn't exactly a shock to you is it? Lol, you'd be suprised, if you were walking around a shopping mall for 25 minutes, and you suddenyl realised you had been that distance, and gotten nowhere


----------



## Stax (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice!! i'll try to be a spectator.
Can't compete because i have to work that weekend


----------



## Jacco (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be there =)


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jan 20, 2008)

István and I are coming! You have no chance...


----------



## Erik (Jan 20, 2008)

DANG Matyi is coming, now he will win everything....
YAAY Matyi is coming, I'll meet my cubing hero again! 

and also yay Istvan is coming! He's so cool!


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish I could make this soo much


----------



## Ton (Jan 20, 2008)

*Travel*

Please contact me or Ron if you need transport from the train station to the venue


----------



## adragast (Jan 21, 2008)

Erik, don't be so humble. Matyas will not win anything, you will win everything


----------



## KConny (Jan 21, 2008)

Woho, I can confirm that you'll be seeing me, Kåre and Gunnar. We would like a lift from the airport in Eindhoven to the venue. 

I would also like to know how much it is to stay one extra night, that is sunday night.


----------



## Ton (Jan 22, 2008)

(extra night+breakfast) is 15 EURO

If there are enough people that want dinner on sunday , I can arrange dinner


----------



## Erik (Jan 22, 2008)

KConny said:


> Woho, I can confirm that you'll be seeing me, Kåre and Gunnar. We would like a lift from the airport in Eindhoven to the venue.
> 
> I would also like to know how much it is to stay one extra night, that is sunday night.



Hey if someone is going to the airport maybe you can pick me up along the way if it's not too much trouble...? A 25 min walk is not too appealing to me  (no no I DO like some exercise but not with a bag on my back  )


----------



## Ton (Jan 23, 2008)

Please register now , so we know how many people will want to stay an extra night, and I need to arrange dinner on Sunday


----------



## KConny (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm, it doesn't look like anyone is going to pick us up.


----------



## Ton (Jan 31, 2008)

Just as is on the Benulex site, and I write it again. If someone need a lift contact me or Ron so we can arrange pickup....


----------



## doubleyou (Feb 2, 2008)

the Danes are coming too! 
I am looking forward to see you all!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 10, 2008)

Bad news,
due to some personal problems at home, I won't be able to make it next weekend.
Guess I'll have to celibrate my birthday outside the cubing community.
I wish you all good luck, and lots of personal records.
Any many carrots to eat.

Tobias


----------



## Rama (Feb 11, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Bad news,
> due to some personal problems at home, I won't be able to make it next weekend.
> Guess I'll have to celibrate my birthday outside the cubing community.
> I wish you all good luck, and lots of personal records.
> ...



Too bad Tobias, hope to see somewhere else then.

The carrots will be no problem at all.


----------



## speedkiller (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow Ton !!!

http://www.humourqc.com/video/862/the_super_world_brain_show

The show must go on

http://www.humourqc.com/video/864/mon_nom_est_personne_la_scene_du_bar


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2008)

The results from the first day BeneluxOpen2008

Rama broke the WR for 3x3x3 OH average, congrats


----------



## Worms (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats Rama!!!!!!!


----------



## tim (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> The results from the first day BeneluxOpen2008
> 
> Rama broke the WR for 3x3x3 OH average, congrats



The carrots seemed to help him .

apopros carrots: I can't find Dennis on the list, didn't he compete?


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2008)

Oooh, good average! But still not sub-20, who will do it? :O


----------



## Pedro (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe Ryan...they're probably competing right now...

or some japanese guy, in march...

congratz to Rama, anyway


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2008)

yay Rama!
you will have to tell us how the solves went. 
yea, I am very much looking forward to the results of the Osaka Open, Ryosuke Higo is going so I assume Tomy as well. One of them could break sub 20.


----------



## alexc (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Rama


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Tim,
Just got a 1:09 2 edges flipped
a 1:29 where screwed up an A-perm I think
and a 2:18 solved to play it safe
**** the world!


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Hey Tim,
> Just got a 1:09 2 edges flipped
> a 1:29 where screwed up an A-perm I think
> and a 2:18 solved to play it safe
> **** the world!



NOOOOOO. I'm sorry, Kai


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 17, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Hey Tim,
> Just got a 1:09 2 edges flipped
> a 1:29 where screwed up an A-perm I think
> and a 2:18 solved to play it safe
> **** the world!


Well, I had a BLD record of 0/9 in BLD at Stanford. 

First 4x4x4: 7:30 (memo without final review: 3:20), off by some chunk, probably 2 or 3 wrong moves.
2nd 4x4x4: Off by 4 edges (5? Anyhow, better than my 3x3x3 attempts later)
3rd: Gave up at the end of centers, I had cycled some wrong pieces, an would have to retrace half a dozen centers...

3x3x3: Bad, Bad, Bad
Multi: Bad, Bad, Bad (10 min limit? Come on!)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2008)

Multi had a 10min time limit? Most people don't even do 2 in that time!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucas, after all you got national Records at 3x3 single and average, better times at 4x4 single and average, 5x5 average, which are all not marked but I just checked it because I was at the German Nationals and Stefan got about same average bit little slower ^^ gratz for that!
But sorry for BLD that realy sucks, so many DNF...

Back to Topic, Gratz Rama for the WR, maybe next time sub-20, I hope it for you. Also another WR for Erik, seems to get normal for your competitions ^^


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2008)

Some results:

3x3x3: Erik Akkersdijk, 14.01
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk, 54.71 (WR)
5x5x5: Erik Akkersdijk, 1:40.52
3x3x3 BLD: Kai Jiptner, 2:18.06


----------



## MistArts (Feb 17, 2008)

Why did Erik win for 4x4x4 BLD?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 17, 2008)

they all got DNFs and that's just alphabetic order....


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Why did Erik win for 4x4x4 BLD?



? He didn't, he dnfed.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweden had a good day, Gunnar, Daniel (KConny) and Magnus (Claesson) all broke their PB's. Gunnar who was second in the competiton also set a new NR average.


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Sweden had a good day, Gunnar, Daniel (KConny) and Magnus (Claesson) all broke their PB's. Gunnar who was second in the competiton also set a new NR average.



But they didn't win any event .


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 17, 2008)

Swedes wery seldomly win events in lage competitions so we are happy for any podium place


----------



## Rama (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you all guys. 
The competition was very awesome, as same for the location.
The final scrambles for the 3x3x3 was so awfull that ''we'' should sue the scrambler. 



Lofty said:


> yay Rama!
> you will have to tell us how the solves went.


1st: relaxed
2nd: even more relaxed
3rd: too relaxed, I told to Joël that I needed to go a bit faster
4th: relaxed and non lucky sub-17. 
5th: again relaxed

It was an very nice average and I didn't even expected this. 
Now I can finally concentrate for the 5x5x5!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2008)

No!!!!
No concentrating on the 5x5 you have to keep going and get sub-20 OH!
If you don't we will pass you lol


----------



## Pedro (Feb 17, 2008)

Lofty said:


> No!!!!
> No concentrating on the 5x5 you have to keep going and get sub-20 OH!
> *If you don't we will pass you lol *



right  hahaha


----------



## Erik (Feb 17, 2008)

tim said:


> Some results:
> 
> 3x3x3: Erik Akkersdijk, 14.01
> 4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk, 54.71 (WR)
> ...



why post 14.01? 12.32 is not good enough?  (yah its not winning but you could maybe mention it *proud*)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2008)

Rama said:


> The final scrambles for the 3x3x3 was so awfull that ''we'' should sue the scrambler.


 
I was just following orders 

Benelux Open 2008 was a great tournament. The venue was great, everybody was staying at that venue (not spread over different hotels), breakfast/lunch/dinner was all arranged and food/drinks/snacks during the competition was free.

Everything was set for some great results...........................so I did.
Finally got my sub 25 average (24.26) using keyhole+4LLL and good results for 5x5x5 (2:15.46 single and 2:25.86 average). FMC was not a good result (40) because I ran out of time. I found a 17 move F2L start that had about 20 variations. Guus tried afterewards and the third variation we tried (19 moves F2L) had a 10 moves LL that he knew. Team FMC should really become official


----------



## Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

Its was a great competition. I guess it was my lucky tournament
FMC: pll skip 
3x3 18.05: pll skip
5x5 2:33.63: pll skip my OLL was F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

and i broke my PB avg in comp for the 3x3 was 18.20 and now 17.01
im was happy with my results

And for team FMC count me in then


----------



## Henrik (Feb 18, 2008)

I can belive that Magic for me was so bad.
Stille for some reson I won with 0.01 sec to Kai and 0.02 to Ooms.
Else it was a good weekend for me. I had Nordic 5x5 record for 4 min till Gunnar beat me again. And my practice on Megaminx payed off, now I only have 1½ min to go 

Thanks for a great weekend all who was there.

Henrik


----------



## Joël (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah guys...

It was a nice weekend. The Greek food was great.

Meeting Kai again was also very cool! Too bad he didn't achieve his potential at BLD.... Keep on going Kai!!

I think many people made small improvements in PB's and NR's and stuff like that... Plus, playing the Revolution with 6 ppl was fun . And pillow fights and Greek food were nice too!

Team bins!!


----------



## Erik (Feb 18, 2008)

This weekend was very nice indeed. 
We focussed on having fun a bit more than usual and that was like a perfect combination I think, plus it helps your times too! 
It was great seeing Rama FINALLY getting what he deserved so much, I'm so happy for him! 
Further I felt sorry for Kai, he did awsome times unofficial but had 2 flipped edges on the 1:09 and I felt sorry for me with 3 flipped corners on 1:44 BLD


----------



## Rama (Feb 18, 2008)

That was indeed too bad for Kai, I hope he can correct it at his next competition.
''a bit more''!? You mean a lot more Erik! First solve in the first round we both used Japanese color-scheme, you walking around the table with the Megaminx and many more...
We should do this every competition, it made me feel very relaxed.


----------



## Erik (Feb 18, 2008)

lol yah that was funny.. walking around during solving xD xD


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 18, 2008)

Joël said:


> Meeting Kai again was also very cool! Too bad he didn't achieve his potential at BLD.... Keep on going Kai!!


Thank you! I really liked meeting you again too! That greek food caused me stomach problems for the entire weekend btw 



Erik said:


> Further I felt sorry for Kai, he did awsome times unofficial but had 2 flipped edges on the 1:09 and I felt sorry for me with 3 flipped corners on 1:44 BLD


It was sooo cool to hang out with you at your place and to break my PBs with your (niiice) cubes  Thank you for that  SLAM FM max. volume!!!



Rama said:


> That was indeed too bad for Kai, I hope he can correct it at his next competition.


I hope so too. Your OH performance was soooo nice  RELAAAAAAX 



Arnaud said:


> Benelux Open 2008 was a great tournament. The venue was great, everybody was staying at that venue (not spread over different hotels), breakfast/lunch/dinner was all arranged and food/drinks/snacks during the competition was free.


I totally agree!

My highlights:
Having incredible fun at 2am playing Revolution with Lars, Erik, Joel, Arnaud and Rama. Each person a finger at the button. We still could not beat Stefans/Drors record  Well I would not have liked to do this for 1 hour anyway 

Throwing like 7 pillows at Rama when he came back into our room from shower.

Getting 2nd place at Magic with like 5 min practice since worlds. Successful 3 Cubes Multiblind. Breaking Home-Records at Competition. Minx 2:50, 4x4 1:05, 5x5 2:33 (I had to make Arnaud proud) 
Sub 15 3x3 Single. Sitting in the chair like I was doing hardcore-relaxing during 3x3 finals and get my best competition Avg ever that way.

All in all it was a really really fun competition. I always had the feeling of beeing at a class-trip with my school. It was really about having fun and not taking things too serious. (except for BLD but oh well )


----------



## KConny (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome competition. Nothing to worry about except cubing and having fun. I broke all of my PB's except for the BLD events. 6 DNF's . I tried like 15 3x3BLD solves this weekend and only got one successfull on the flight back to Stockholm. 

The last night was awesome (sunday night). The swedes+Istvan invented a lot of new events and got a whole bunch or WR's. I've got some of the new events on video. 

Rama: Ceiling cat is watching you..


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

It would have been perfect if everyone could have stayed for that last night. When I left on sunday evening I felt like I left all foreigners in a house in the middle of nowhere in a strange country . I would have like to get some of those newly invented WR's and look forward to seeing some of them on video.

This weekend truely showed how great the cubing community is.

P.S. 1: Kai, I am proud of your 5x5x5 time!
P.S. 2: Playing revolution with 6 people at the same time is a lot of fun, but holding your arm up for 15 minutes to press the bottom light (I was lying on the ground, under a table) is very tiring.
P.S. 3: Welterusten Lars..................................... Welterusten Joël.................................... Welterusten Rama................................... Welterusten Kai................................................ Welterusten Erik........................................... Welterusten Istvan


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2008)

Welterusten Istvan........................ Istvan??


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Having incredible fun at 2am playing Revolution with Lars, Erik, Joel, Arnaud and Rama. Each person a finger at the button. We still could not beat Stefans/Drors record  Well I would not have liked to do this for 1 hour anyway


1) You didn't beat our record because it's unbeatable or you didn't even get 999?
2) It took Dror and me about 25 minutes.
3) Since six people can instantly see and press the light, you should be quicker.
4) There should be a speed record, fastest time to get 999.
5) I obviously missed a lot of fun. Gnah.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

We didn't beat the record because of reason 1a) and 1b). Unless they make an update to the Revolution nobody can beat 999, but we got to about 315 or 350 (couldn't hear because we were making to much noise).

The main reason we failed was because of someone on the left pushing the light so hard that the light on the right pushes the person on the right.

2) Impressive
3) In theory, yes
4) No, you and Dror should be/stay the only ones that have beaten it. I will personally DNF at 998 on purpose 
5) Yes, you did! But I will take my Revolution with me to every competition, so maybe at the German Open?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 5) Yes, you did! But I will take my Revolution with me to every competition, so maybe at the German Open?



Oh no... I actually meant the pillows and the other stuff. More competitions should be organized like that...


----------

